
Show HN: Metaframe – search your data warehouse from the command-line - ryi
https://github.com/rsyi/metaframe
======
ryi
Some background: Often you need a quick reminder of table names/column names
of frequently-used tables. This stores this info locally so it's super easy to
search, quickly. You can also take some personal notes that are stored
alongside table metadata.

For smaller companies, this is a viable, very very quick alternative to
standing up existing OS catalogs.

